
How to fix Nature and avoid human misery: UN report - nwrk
https://www.afp.com/en/news/15/how-fix-nature-and-avoid-human-misery-un-report-doc-1g510c2
======
perfunctory
"The heavily negotiated text does not make explicit policy recommendations,
but will serve "as a basis for redefining our objectives" "

Yes, we need yet another 'basis for redefining our objectives' and 'get the
conversation going'. Sorry for sounding so sour but I am in a panic mode right
now.

